# Can't find wood in L.A.!



## seven10ashbury (Oct 9, 2009)

Im having a hard time finding large logs/chunsks of wood in L.A. (at least where I live). Can I just throw handfuls of smaller chunks ( like from the "charcoalstore.com") on the coals in the firebox? There is a Barbecues galore near me, but they dont have much. Any ideas?

JMP


----------



## blue (Oct 9, 2009)

You can build a charcoal fire and throw some chunks (3-4) on top.  Then replenish as needed.  Depending on the type of smoker you have, those chunks could last you a couple of hours or the whole cook.

You can usually find hickory chunks at Wal-Mart, Home Depot or Lowe's if those are in your area.  Or, if you have any local fruit orchards, you can check with them to see if they have any to give away or for sale.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 9, 2009)

Find a BBQ Restaurant that uses wood and see if there is any way you can buy some from them or find out their source...


----------



## flash (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmmm, no wood, but you have so many Fruits and Nuts!!


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 9, 2009)

No, but you can find ways to beat the Cardinals... 






Go Dodgers!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 9, 2009)

There's lots of wood in L.A. .... and a lot of it has already been charcoalized... just drive bye all them houses that caught fire! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just kidding! I wouldn't wish that on anybody - but couldn't resist an easy set up.. heh-heh.


----------



## rickw (Oct 10, 2009)

You're gonna buy a Lang and have no good source for wood? I'd make sure I had a very good supply of wood before I bought a stick burner.


----------



## seven10ashbury (Oct 10, 2009)

Its not a great selection, but I found a website with some stuff I need. Not a great variety, but it'll work for me. I had to put the kibosh on the Lang. They wouldnt take my calls because my number was coming up restricted, and they never emailed me back. I'm buying a horizon. Much more professional service.

JMP


----------



## rickw (Oct 10, 2009)

Which Horizon? I know when I was dealing with the folks at Horizon they were great folks to deal with. Before and after the sale.


----------



## alx (Oct 10, 2009)

richoso1 is from california.I believe he has a source.If he does not see your post then p.m. him-he is nice guy and very helpfull...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 10, 2009)

L.A. is what 1 to 2 hrs. from Citrus country? Cruize up there,get some fruit(and Wine) and casually ask what they do with the trims off thier trees?
 Most time the growers give them away,however you're in Cali.    Try a bride,like some Ribs. Worth a try???


----------



## gnubee (Oct 10, 2009)

Are there no parks in LA, no out door restaurants, no avenues with treed boulevards? Where a late night visit with a chainsaw wouldn't pay off? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Actually I second the notion to travel to the wine and citrus country. I live in orchard country and the apple, cherry, apricot, pear etc is usually free for the asking during pruning time. I don't have a stick burner so I don't need very much wood. I often see huge stacks of fruit wood for sale as I travel about the farms looking for a few free chunks. 

I am a Scot and see no need to dole out any cash when free is a possibility. 

I have gleaned a large, 18 inches across and 6 feet long maple log just by asking one of the operators of a tree cutting service if I could have it. He said sure then proceded to cut it into 12 inch lengths for me. Nice guy. 

Even one of the city crews gave me a long branch from a mulberry tree when I begged for it. I could have had the whole tree but had no where to put the darn thing. 

For use on top of charcoal I use some of the thicker grape prunings, they make really nice smoke. My grapes are all about 5 years old and some of the branches are already 4 inches thick. Just perfect for making smoker chunks. 

Almost anywhere you see a tree being chopped down is a good spot to beg for the wood. Making sure of course you know what type of wood it is and checking to make sure that it is a good wood to smoke. 

PS. Way back in the hills near almost any creek there is usually a standing dead alder or Birch tree that makes the most awesome smoke for fish. 

I also have been known to persuade a green alder to come home with me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW  you can also often look thru the scrap bin at your local lumber yard and get such goodies as Hickory and Maple already dried and ready to be sawn into chunk size. Usually quite cheaply or even free.


----------



## luvdatritip (Oct 10, 2009)

http://www.thewoodshedoc.com/main.html?src=/

I'm sure you'll find what you need here.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 10, 2009)

here's a site http://www.barbeque-wood.com/servlet/StoreFront 

I am in northern cal and I know there is wood all over the place. You might have to drive a hour or 2 but you should be able to find it.


----------



## seven10ashbury (Oct 10, 2009)

Im buying a Horizon Marshall 20". Ill probably order it after Thanxgiving. Pay down my balance a bit then order it. 

JMP


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2009)

If you call some of the vineyards in Santa Barbara or Paso Robles they almost always have a bunch of fruit trees around too - you may be able to get some help from them - Also there are lots of Luciles and Famous Daves - check with them for their source 
Good luck


----------



## rickw (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a real nice unit. If ya get any options I highly suggest the  Sliding Convection Plate. It really works great at evening temps out through the entire cooking chamber.


----------



## seven10ashbury (Oct 13, 2009)

Im buying a Horizon Marshall. I found a site called barbecuewood.com. They seem pretty cool. Also, I remembered about ebay. Lotsa stuff there. HEY! BTW, can you use whole logs to smoke or should they be split?


JMP


----------



## rickw (Oct 13, 2009)

They burn a lot better when split, even smaller logs do better when split.


----------



## venture (Oct 13, 2009)

Have you thought about moving to a better place? LOL

Seriously, I get a lot of wood from neighbors this time of year when they trim trees.  Lots of misc. hard woods and fruit woods.  

Might consider cozying up to a local tree trimmer.  Some are very helpful.

Also, get to know the folks who take care of the parks.  If you find one who is knowledgeable, they can and will sometimes tip you off to when they are trimming. (with government employees, you might have to bribe them with a little Q, it doesn't hurt with the neighbors either!)

Yeah, you have to season it, but the price is right.

Good luck!


----------



## phreak (Oct 13, 2009)

a quick search on craigslist...
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst...419005513.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv...418809369.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv...418580947.html


----------



## doo dah (Oct 13, 2009)

Lots of pallets are made of hardwood.  If you can recognize hardwood from softwood you should come up with wood easily.  Bout every store gets some things in on pallets.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't forget all the Oak trees and Mesquite around Santa Barbara. I would think Manzanita would work well to since it is a nice hard wood.


----------



## russ (Oct 13, 2009)

A great sorce for wood is the firewood guys on San Fernando Rd next to the 5, 14 split.  West side of the frwy next to sunshine canyon.  There is three or four buisness's there. Most of them have walnut, oak and  assorted fruit.


----------



## rickw (Oct 13, 2009)

There ya go, I'd skip on the walnut though, not a good wood for smokin. At least that's what I have read.


----------



## harryho (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't know which part of LA you are from since LA is huge.

In the San Fernando Valley? In Chatsworth on Topanga Canyon, north of Devonshire offers a huge variety of firewood, Oak, Citrus, Walnut, Apple. You choose.

Other than that, Craigslist. I know of someone who owns a Cherry farm who offers cherry wood.


----------



## harryho (Oct 21, 2009)

I have not read that about Walnut. From what I have read, it is simply recommended that you blend walnut with a lighter smoke wood since walnut can be overpowering and bitter. So.......if you mix walnut with say....apple or cherry, you should be fine.


----------



## gretscher (Nov 6, 2009)

This might not sound as cool as going to some orchard and asking an old farmer if you can buy or even have some of his trees that have been cut down but did you try BBQ's Galore?  Did anyone mention this place yet?  Sure it's aimed at city folk from LA like you and me but hey they have it so buy it.  They have pecan, hickory and mesquite in burlap bags.  The price isn't as cheap as going to farmer john in the country and asking him for his wood but hey you can get it at BBQ's Galore easily, I did.  I got pecan because I was tired of using mesquite and hickory.  These are chunks that you don't have to cut down to size. They are about a foot long each and pretty thick.  I go to the one in Pasadena. Just went there today and got some Bone Suckin' Sauce.  They have BBQ's Galore in the SF Valley about Sherman Oaks or Woodland Hills, something out that way.

Oh in Pasadena on Colorado near Rosemead Blvd but not quite that far they have a wood place.  He sells mostly to the fire burning types, you know wood for fire places but he also sells some for smoking.  He has different types of wood like peach, mesquite, apple, hickory, oak and so forth.  You just have to go and it depends what he has in stock at the time.  If I had the name I'd give it to you but I don't.  I think it's on Colorado near Target, the big Target store.


----------

